# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή >  Ψείρα στην τροφή

## kokkinos

Ασχολούμαι χρόνια με την εκτροφή και 1τη φορά αντιλαμβάνομαι ύπαρξη ψείρας στην τροφή. Επειδή εκτρέφω πολλά καναρίνια αγοράζω σακί των 20 ή 25kg. Xρησιμοποιώ τα τελευταία χρόνια μία ολλανδική ανάμικτη και είμαι απόλυτα ευχαριστημένος. Η ψείρα είναι λευκοκίτρινη και ίσα ίσα που διακρίνεται. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να επηρεαστεί η υγεία των καναρινιών από αυτό το γεγονός?Το να αλλάξω τις τροφές είναι σίγουρα η πρώτη σκέψη. Το θέμα είναι το αν θα μπορέσω να διασφαλίσω το ότι θα απαλλαγώ από αυτές χωρίς να χρησιμοποιήσω κάποιο παρασιτοκτόνο ηπίας δράσης(εννοείται στα κλουβία και στις ταίστρες και όχι στους σπόρους).Αυτό που ρωτάω είναι σε κάθε περίπτωση είναι το αν συνέβη σε κάποιον, τι έχει κάνει και αν είδε αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## jk21

Γιαννη αν η αναπτυξη της ειναι τετοια που εχει αρκετα μεγαλο πληθυσμο ηδη μεσα στην τροφη ,θα σου πω αυτο που μου ανεφερε αξιοπιστο για μενα ατομο . η ψειρα χτυπα πρωτα το φυτρο του σπορου ,το σημειο με την μεγαλυτερη θρεπτικη αξια και ετσι ο σπορος δεν δινει τελικα στα πουλια αυτο που  νομιζεις 

αν οχι ,τοτε βαλε την τροφη στην καταψυξη για ενα βραδυ .αυτοματα παγωνει και νεκρωνει τοσο η ψειρα ,οσο και τα αυγα της 

ομως τυχον μικροβια που εχουν αναπτυχθει απο κακοσυντηρηση ή υπαρχουν πανω στην ψειρα ,δεν νεκρωνονται και μονο ισως κατοπινη αμεση εκθεση σε ηλιακη ακτινοβολια uv ακτινων για λιγη ωρα ,βελτιωνει το προβλημα

----------


## mitsman

Αυτο που βλεπουμε στην τροφη πολλες φορες σαν πεταλουδιτσα σημερα μου ειπε ενας ανθρωπος οτι δεν ειναι κατι αλλο απο τον σκορο που τρωει τα ρουχα μας.... ισχυει????

----------


## jk21

οχι 

δεν ειναι ολα τα εντομα που μοιαζουν με νυχτοπεταλουδα τα ιδια 

αυτες ειναι οι πεταλουδες των σπορων 
*Εφέστια (Ephestia ή Anagasta kuhniella) ,Πλόντια (Plodia interpunctella),Σιτοτρόγκα (Sitotroga serealella)*και αυτη η ψειρα 

Σιτόφιλους ή "ψείρα" (Sitophilus sp


ο σκωρος ειναι αυτος

Tineola bisselliella

----------


## Steliosan

Εγω ειδα αυτο το μαμουνακι με την προβοσκιδα χαριτωμενο μεν μεγαλη ανυσηχια δε ευτηχως τα ειδα στα τελειωματα της τροφης οποτε και τα εξολοθρευσα με τα χερια,βρηκα 5-6 ειναι το _Sitophilus granarius_ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wheat_weevil και σε μεταφραση για οποιον επιθυμει http://translate.google.gr/translate...us%2Bwikipedia

----------


## jk21

οπου να ναι ,ολοενα και θα ακουμε νεα περιστατικα .... 

και δυστυχως αυτους τους υποβαθμισμενους θρεπτικα σπορους (τα εντομα αυτα τρεφονται με αυτους και αφαιρουν σημαντικο μερος της αξιας τους ) θα τους ταισουμε στα πουλια μας .Μην νομιζετε οτι αυτο που θα αγορασουμε υστερα απο καποιους μηνες χωρις να βλεπουμε ψειρες να κανουν βολτες ,θα ειναι και αθιχτο απο αυτες .Απλα θα δουλεψει καταψυη και κοσκινισμα ....

----------


## Steliosan

> Απλα θα δουλεψει καταψυη και κοσκινισμα ....


Να σαι σιγουρος γι'αυτο.

----------


## kokkinos

Παίδες δεν είναι ο sitophilus στον οποίο αναφέρεστε. Η ψείρα που έχω είναι πάρα πολύ μικρή. Ίσα ίσα που διακρίνεται και είναι λευκοκίτρινη!!Για να καταλάβετε είναι στο μέγεθος που είναι η κόκκινη ψείρα για να μην πω πιο μικρή!

----------


## jk21

τοτε ειναι ακαρι και οχι εντομο και μαλλον ενα απο αυτα τα δυο 

http://medical-dictionary.thefreedic...carus+farinae)

*Tyroglyphus farinae (syn. Acarus farinae)*lives in cheeses and grain.

*Tyroglyphus siro (syn. Acarus siro)*the cheese mite; also infests grain and may cause diarrhea.


Βαλε αν μπορεις φωτο

----------


## Steliosan

Αν ειναι σαν αραχνη τοτε ειναι οντως ακαρι.Αλλα καλυτερα μια φωτο εστω στο περιπου θα μας διαφωτιζε.

----------


## mparoyfas

> 


αρα αν εχουν προσβληθεί οι σποροι μας σε μεγαλο αριθμο απο αυτο το εντομο παει πεταμα το μιγμα αντιλαμβάνομαι οτι δεν αποτελει προβλημα στα πουλια απ ευθειας αλλα αδυνατίζει νοσεί τους σπορους με συνεπεια την ελλειπη διατροφη , σε μενα προσβληθηκε σε εκταση το καναβουρι και η βρωμη λιναρι νιζερ περιλλα κια κινοα καμελινα φονιο μπελα ντι νοτε παπαρουνοσπορος αγκαθι μαριας σουσαμι δεν προσβληθηκαν , οι σποροι ηταν σε πλαστικες σακουλες δεμενες με δεματικα σφιχτα και αποθηκευμενες σε κουτι για να μην βλεπουν φως ισως για αυτο δεν επεκταθηκαν και εμειναν εκει πριν ενα μηνα εφτιαξα μειγμα και δεν βρηκα τιποτα .
Πλεον αλλαζω τακτικη οι σποροι θα μπουν σε πλαστικά δοχεια που κλεινουν σφιχτα και δεν θα κανω την βλακεια να αλλαξω σημειο αγορας σπορων .

Στην παρουσα φαση δεν πεταξα το μιγμα που εφτιαξα (πεταξα ομως την βρωνη και το καναβουρι ειχαν τεραστιες αποικιες μεσα) διοτι τα εντομα τα ειδα αφου ειχα ανακατεψει, το μιγμα το εβαλα καταψυξη ελπιζω ως αυριο να τελεσω μνημοσυνο για τα εντομα και να κοσκινισω το μιγμα μου τελωντας το πειραμα του νερου ωστε να δουμε την καταληλοτητα των σπορων , εις αυριο τα νεοτερα .

----------


## xrisam

Συμφορά μου!!!!!

 Μόλις είδα μέσα στο (αεροστεγες) τάπερ με την τροφή μαμουνακια πολύ μικρά!!!! Ίσα που διακρίνονται πολυ μικρά δεν τα πιάνει ο φακός.

Τρέχουνε πολύ και είναι καφε ανοιχτό.

Η τροφή λίγων ημερών συσκευασμένη. Η ζέστη φταίει? Ευτυχώς που έχω και αλλη.

----------


## Steliosan

Αυτα τα εντομα συνηθως Μανο εντοπιζονται στη βρωμη αν ειδες η βρωμη σου να εχει μικρες στρογγυλες τρυπες ειναι αυτα.

----------


## jk21

ειναι απλα τα πραγματα .... συσκευασμενοι και ασυσκευαστοι ,καποτε ηταν ασυσκευαστοι και τοποθετημενοι χυμα σε αποθηκες που τα εντομα γεννησαν τα αυγα τους .Τωρα απλα ηρθε ο καιρος για τα γεννητουρια ,λογω θερμοκρασιας .

οσο ακομα τα μιγματα ειναι οκ ,να μπαινουν καταψυξη

----------


## Pidgey

Κατάψυξη μόνιμα; Όχι στη συντήρηση;

----------


## Steliosan

Ναι καταψυξη τουλαχιστον την θερινη περιοδο ή μεχρι να πεσει αισθητα η θερμοκρασια.

----------


## xrisam

Δεν θα υγρασιαστούν οι σπόροι στη κατάψυξη?

----------


## Steliosan

Η καταψυξη εχει ξηρο περιβαλλον αλλα οταν βγαλεις εξω τους σπορους θα δεις οτι η υγρασια ειναι εκτος σακουλας και οχι εσωτερικα,παντως μπορεις να τους εκθεσεις κανα μισαωρο και στον ηλιο για διπλη προστασια με τις UV ακτινες.

----------


## xrisam

Με το τάπερ υπάρχει προβλημα? 

Δηλαδή πρωτα κατάψυξη και μετα την αλλη μερα ήλιο?  :Confused0013:

----------


## Steliosan

Ναι την αλλη ημερα και μολις τελειωσεις με τον ηλιο ξανα καταψυξη.
Οχι κανενα προβλημα με το ταπερ στη καταψυξη.
Στον ηλιο καλυτερα να ειναι σε κανα ταψι μεταλλικο ωστε να απλωσεις τους σπορους.

----------


## xrisam

Thanks!!!!

Στο ταψί αν τα απλώσω θα πανε οι γάτες μου...αλλά θα δω τι θα κάνω.

----------


## mparoyfas

οκ την θερινη περιοδο λοιπον το μιγμα που δεν εχει προσβληθει παει κατάψυξη, για προληψη ,χορηγηση απο εκει της ποσότητας που θελουμε με αναμονη 20 λεπτων για να ερθουν σε κανονικη θερμοκρασια προς αποφυγη σλόου κροπ (κόμπιασμα στο λαιμο και πνιγμος απο την παγωμενη τροφη) σπανιο φαινόμενο υπαρκτό δε. 
Το μειγμα που εχει προσβληθεί δυναται να χορηγηθει αφου παει καταψυξη , ηλιο καθαρισμα απο τα εντομα και μετα παλι καταψυξη  ή εξ αιτιας της προσβολης χανουμε σε αξια απο τους σπορους οποτε και το αποσύρουμε εις τον κάλαθο των αχρήστων!!

----------


## xrisam

Μπαινω στη σκέψη να το πετάξω ετσι και αλλιώς 1 κιλό είναι. 

Αλλα κάποιος που έχει ολόκληρο τσουβάλι......

----------


## jk21

αρκουν καποιες ωρες στην καταψυξη για παγωμα των αυγων και τυχον σκουληκιων .Δεν προκειται μετα να εκκολαφθουν 

δεν μας εξασφαλιζει βεβαια ουτε απο τυχον μικροβια που κουβαλου (οι uv του ηλιου ισως ) και απο τυχον ηδη υποβαθμιση της θρεπτικης αξιας 

δεν χρειαζεται μονιμα καταψυξη .Μετα απλα αποφυγη ζεστου περιβαλλοντος

----------


## blackmailer

> 



Μόλις τώρα που πήγα κι εγώ να ταίσω την παρροτλετίτσα μου είδα τέτοια μαμούνια!!! ήταν χύμα τροφή για μεσαίους παπαγάλους που είχα πάρει για δοκιμή μισό κιλό επειδή την είδα αρκετά πλούσια σε ποικιλία πρίν 2 βδομάδες...την πετάω; είχε αρκετά τέτοια μέσα...την έβαλα σε ένα ταψάκι αρχικά και αυτά άρχισαν να ανεβαίνουν στο πλαι και τα σκότωσα με το δάχτυλο...

----------


## jk21

αν ειναι λιγη το συζητας; πεταμα

----------


## blackmailer

οκ την πετάω. με την καινούρια που θα πάρω τώρα αν κατάλαβα καλά, την βάζω αρχικά κατάψυξη για καμιά μέρα και μετά την αποψύχω και προσέχω απλώς να μην είναι σε ζεστο περιβάλλον ή την αποψύχουμε πριν την δώσουμε;

*Βασικά τώρα που το σκέφτομαι θα την πετάξω στην απέναντι ταράτσα να την φάνε τα ελεύθερα πουλάκια εάν θέλουν. καλύτερα δεν είναι έτσι;

----------


## an.nicolaou

Πολύ καλά θα κάνεις.  Εγώ πέταξα στους αγρούς ολόκληρο σακί επώνυμης εταιρείας.

----------


## kokkinos

Χρησιμοποίησα το chevitren και έμεινα πολύ ευχαριστημένος όμως δεν έχω απαλλαγεί ακόμα από το ακάρι αν και έχει μειωθεί ο πληθυσμός τους στο ελάχιστο.Προφανώς εκκολάπτονται συνεχώς καινούργια αυγά.Θα προχωρήσω σε επαναληπτικό ψεκασμό. Αυτό που παρατήρησα όμως με έκπληξη  είναι το ότι κατάφερε να εισχωρήσει σε αεροστεγείς νάυλον συσκευασίες με νίζερ που είχα!!Και το λέω αυτό γιατί το κατάστημα που παίρνω τους σπόρους είναι κορυφή και σπόροι άριστοι.Οπότε δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να το κουβάλησα με τους σπόρους.Προφανώς κάποιες συνθήκες στην αποθήκη μου ευνόησαν την ανάπτυξη του.Μάλιστα πήγα στο κατάστημα και ξαναπήρα σπόρους και είναι πεντακάθαροι.Το μόνο θετικό είναι πως παράλληλα το εν λόγω σκεύασμα με απάλλαξε και από άλλα έντομα όπως μύγες και νυχτόπεταλούδες .Θα το καθιερώσω κάθε χρόνο πριν την αναπαραγωγή.

----------


## jk21

Γιαννη τα εντομα δεν πηγανε απο σενα στην τροφη .Ειχαν κανει τα αυγα τους ,πριν ακομα μπει στη ναυλον συσκευασια ,απο τη στιγμη της παραγωγης τους  μεχρι την συσκευασια τους .Σε ποιο σημειο ,δεν ξερουμε ...

Αλλο να ψεκαζεις chevitren στο χωρο και να πηγαινει και ελαχιστο στην τροφη και αλλο να ψεκασες την ιδια την τροφη .Η υψηλη συγκεντρωση του σε αυτη ,δεν ειμαι καθολου σιγουρος οτι την καθιστα ακομα ασφαλη προς χρηση

----------


## kokkinos

Στην τροφη Δημητρη δεν θα ψεκαζα ακομα και αν το προτεινε ο κατασκευαστης του προιοντος.Εχω μια μετταλικη κλουβα της οποιας τα σιδερα ειναι κενα και εχω την πεποιθηση οτι εκει φωλιαζουν και δεν τα πιανει το φαρμακο.Εκει απανταται υπερπληθυσμος τους.Εχεις να προτεινεις κατι πιο δραστικο;Φερνω πλεον μικρες ποσοτητες και δεν προλαβαινουν να αποικισουν στην τροφη.

----------


## jk21

αν πηγαινουν και φωλιαζουν εκει ,απο καπου περνανε .Ψεκαζεις σε αυτο ακριβως το σημειο πιο εντονα

----------


## jimgo

Καλησπέρα , μπορεί να κάνω και χαζή ερώτηση , αφού λοιπόν μπορούμε να βάλουμε την τροφή στην κατάψυξη γιά νά εξοντώσουμε διάφορα ζουζούνια πού θά βρούμε σε μικρο αριθμό μέσα στήν τροφή , μπορούμε νά τό κάνουμε αυτό καί προληπτικά ? δηλαδή να βάζουμε την τροφή στην κατάψυξη ώστε να αποφύγουμε τυχόν δυσάρεστες παρουσίες ?

----------


## jk21

Μα η προληπτικη χρηση ,ειναι και η πιο ορθη ,αφου αυτη η κινηση θα παγωσει τα ηδη πιθανως υπαρχοντα αυγα των εντομων και δεν θα βγουνε ποτε 

οταν παρουμε μια τροφη ,την αφηνουμε μονο ενα βραδυ στην καταψυξη και η δουλεια που πρεπει να γινει ,εχει γινει

----------


## jimgo

Σέ ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη

----------


## blackmailer

μετά όμως που θα τα βγάλουμε από την κατάψυξη δεν θα ξεπαγώσουν πάλι τα αυγά και θα συνεχίσουν απο πριν;

----------


## jk21

τα αυγα περιεχουν καποια κυτταρα ενος μικροοργανισμου στο εσωτερικο τους  .Αυτος παγωνει αν ειναι υγρος και η δομη του αλλοιωνεται (κρυσταλοποιειται ) και ειναι αδυνατη μετα η αναπτυξη τους

η διαδικασια αυτη σε καμμια περιπτωση δεν σκοτωνει ομως τα μικροβια .απλα αναστελλει την αναπτυξη τους 

Μιλαμε μονο για παρασιτα !

----------


## CreCkotiels

Εγώ τις τροφές των πουλιών τις βάζω στο ψυγείο σε μπολάκια-τάπερ συντήρισης..!!Βοηθάει καθόλου αυτό γιατί εμένα δέν μου έχουν ξαναεμφανιστεί  ψείρες!!!

----------


## jk21

βοηθα οσο ειναι εκει ,γιατι δεν υπαρχουν θερμοκρασιες εκκολαψης των εντομων .Δεν χαλανε ομως τα αυγα και οταν βρεθουν σε θερμοκρασια περιβαλλοντος καλοκαιρινη ,τοτε εκκολαπτονται

----------


## kostas13

Δηλαδη εαν καταλαβα καλα εαν παρατηρησουμε τετοιου ειδους θεμα με την τροφη καταψυξη η συντηρηση για μια μερα η βραδυ κ μετα εκθεση στον ηλιο?(απλωνουμε σε εφημεριδα?)

----------


## jk21

η καταψυξη καποιες ωρες (οχι η συντηρηση του ψυγειου ) μας διασφαλιζει απο παρασιτα .Οχι μικροβια στα οποια απλα αναστελεται προσωρινα η αναπτυξη τους .Η εκθεση στον ηλιο θεωρητικα βοηθα στα μικροβια ,αλλα δεν ξερω κατα ποσο οι uv ακτινες του (μονο αν ειναι απλωμενα και εχουν αμεση επαφη με αυτον ) μπορει να διασφαλισει σιγουρα 100 % την θανατωση τους 

η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι αν εχουμε μικρη ποσοτητα ψειριασμενης τροφης ,δεν χρειαζεται καν να μπουμε σε διαδικασια πως θα την σωσουμε

----------

